# Building a tumbler.. cost: 0.00



## cyberdigger (Feb 12, 2009)

My weekend project is to build a working tumbler and not spend one red cent on it.. I salvaged the primary component from work today, pictured below. The rest I will scrounge up around the house. Wish me luck! -Charlie


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 12, 2009)

Good luck but I don't think that your motor will produce enough torque to turn a loaded cylinder. You need a good industrial motor.

  Chris


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 12, 2009)

You might be right.. stripped it down, did some testing.. it's fast and weak.. at the lowest speed it's 300 rpm. LUCKILY I have a real motor, too.. this would fit the bill, no?


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 12, 2009)

I made some progress on the roller thingies.. used a paint pole, the foam from a rake handle, 4 large bolts, some duct tape for a snug fit, and 4 nifty nineteen fifty eight bearings.. found a box full of em!


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 12, 2009)

I believe these will last forever!


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 12, 2009)

that is the exact motor i'm using. it's kind of a standard 1/3 hp motor. mine works great, but keep in mind you'll have to use pulley wheels to get the speed down to around 60 rpms or so. good luck fella.............

 jim


----------



## athometoo (Feb 13, 2009)

hey charlie , good luck with your project . i have conveyor rollers , 5/8 shaft   pillow bearings and pulleys and a 1000rpm 1/6 motor for mine . havent had the time to put it together . i am also waiting on a freq / drive which will allow me to adjust rpms without changing or modifing the pulleys  . i would recommend this but all my parts have come from my job , and freq drives arent cheap . the pvc tubing and oatey plugs from home depot for 4 inch is 8.50 for 10ft  . 4 inch plugs are 5.00  puts you around 20.00 for the project . plus the cut copper , i have mixed #12 and #14 copper romex wire with #12 aluminum wire to offset the cost  . alum wire was free .( its alot of cutting)  . if you were closer you could have some of the spare parts i have . good luck and post some pics when you are done .     sam


----------



## wedigforyou (Feb 13, 2009)

You're right on with that motor. You're amazing.  Keep going and keep us posted.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you for the responses, folks! Now I'll talk you through my progress today... I have been lugging this motor around with me for almost 20 years, hoping one day I'd find a use for it...


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 13, 2009)

..I need a belt and a gear.. a quick trip to my mechanic produced a used drive belt.. the least he could do for me! Now, what useless piece of junk has a gear I can use... hmmm..


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 13, 2009)

..or should i get fancy and sacrifice this???


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 13, 2009)

Lets try the simple way first.. the drive shaft pin is a little bit too big for the wheel, but it's plastic.. no problem!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 13, 2009)

OK, it's starting to come together now.. just need to build the frame, and VOILA!!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 13, 2009)

...a living, breathing, working tumbler.. spins the paint cans at just about 60 rpm's.. that was pure luck!


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 13, 2009)

..simplicity is the name of my game![]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 13, 2009)

It may not be pretty, but as I said, it didn't cost me one red cent!! Of course, I need a cylinder and some copper now.. at least till then I've got a snazzy paint stirrer! []


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 13, 2009)

I want to say THANK YOU to all the forum members who have posted all the good info and pics about tumblers here.. I never would have tried to do this without learning so much from the forum first!!
 I think the free part is over, now.. I'm thinking about picking up a couple canisters from the Jar Dr..  also I can't see why this contraption I just built could not be a double.. just need to make another roller.. tomorrow is another day!


----------



## doorsmaniac (Feb 13, 2009)

Bravo!    Now Im Jealous!......


----------



## wedigforyou (Feb 13, 2009)

I sit in awe.  Try flea markets for copper wire -- but you have to cut it yourself.  If you have a access to a drill press that'll make short order of that task.  We have a local bid board where I got lucky and won a nice chunk of unused wire for $12.00 -- We should get at least 10 lbs. out of it.  Snip -- snip -- snip!!! We'll get there.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 13, 2009)

Nothing to be jealous of or in awe about here.. just a junkologist/packrat making himself useful!
 I've heard about the drill press making copper cutting a lot easier, but I still can't wrap my head around that one.. how would one go about doing that? Please advise!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 13, 2009)

will the belt stay on the tire like that or are you going to need some guide to keep it there?


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 13, 2009)

..ran it for a grand total of .. maybe an hour or so.. it stays right put, to my amazement! I was planning on the need to attach something to the sides of the wheel to keep it on track, but seems unnecessary.. it's a nice wide belt, and the guide wheel on the motor seems to keep it running straight.I still can't believe how easy this was, or how lucky I was... but the cylinder test is yet to be conducted!


----------



## ajohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Check this out Cyb.
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Cutting-Copper-Wire%25%25%25/m-170604/tm.htm
 Nice creation!!!     AJ


----------



## wedigforyou (Feb 14, 2009)

Here's two more versions check out this entire post:
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-5467/mpage-2/key-CUT%252Ccopper%252Cdrill%252Cpress/tm.htm#38767

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-5467/mpage-3/key-cut%2Ccopper%2Cdrill%2Cpress/tm.htm

 I suppose a drill press would eliminate the need for a vise.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 14, 2009)

*RE: Building a tumbler.. cost: 38.00*

So here's the first prototype, cleaned up and waiting for a cylinder.. I was at Home Depot today looking at PVC and stuff.. I think my very first cylinder oughta be see-thru, till I get the hang of this anyway..


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 14, 2009)

*RE: Building a tumbler.. cost: 38.00*

Seeing how I still have 16 of these superduper bearings, I invested in some 3/4" x 24" threaded pipes, 3/4" to 1/2" reducers, 9/16"" bolts, and some J B weld, and made a twin tumbler, sturdy enough to stand on! Now I am pondering a way to combine everything into one machine..


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 14, 2009)

*RE: Building a tumbler.. cost: 38.00*

I've also got this working table saw out in the barn.. it has a 1/2 hp 1725 rpm motor.. might have to convert this sucker while I've got the tumbler bug![]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 14, 2009)

*RE: Building a tumbler.. cost: 38.00*

..and thanks for the copper-cutting links, guys! Now I understand better![]


----------

